# Anyone else have weird cooking or work related dreams?



## chefmeow (Apr 14, 2004)

OK- What the ****? I had a dream I was flying on a giant cutting board! When I woke up and told my husband- he immediately started singing "Come on little girl- take a ride with me- on a magic cutting board!" (He's a chef too)  

One other particularly strange one was that I was making a kitty litter casserole with pasta. (My cat must have been sleeping near me and smelled like her scented litter)- ooh that was disturbing to wake up to, it was like I could still smell it cooking in the oven!

Anyone else have strange, funny or bizarre dreams related to work?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm a teacher. I often dream that I need to call in that I'll be late, but the phone falls apart as I'm pushing the buttons, or I forget the number, etc. After 29 years it's bound to happen!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I have recurring interactive dreams, where I'm at work and the line is slammin' and I'm being called to the phone, it usually turns out that someone at home is trying to wake me up to take a call, on occassion I have yelled for people to take care of the orders, then I snap back into reality.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I tend to have very detailed dreams or as I like to call them little mini-movie of the week dreams.
Even though I have been out of the kitchen and food sales for quite awhile I still have dreams that I am working in a kitchen or on a sales call and things are not working out for a number of reasons. Stress dreams they are, but they always manage to fall back to my food days.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Everytime I started a new job or, more recently, when I help somebody with a food-related event, I will spend the next few nights cooking in my sleep. My wife will often wake me and give me the menu I was calling out. One night she said I was insisting that she work the pasta station. Hmmm... I wonder if she is going to start requiring free uniforms or staff meal?!


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

oh yea, i had a dream where i was buying supplies and the cash register stopped working. There is a big line of people behind me.

Another time, i was cooking breaded prawns in the toaster oven and they were ready 6 minutes too early. A Strange mix up, we cook them in the deep fryer.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL...you are all crazy or working too hard or drunk or all three ...LOL


----------



## chefmeow (Apr 14, 2004)

hee hee hee!


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I have had TONS of dreams:
Obviously we have all had the neverending tickets dreams? All lined up on the rack, constantly coming out of the machine, huge pile that you haven't even pulled yet and the machine still prints checks?
The funniest one I had was I was managing a resturant and got there early, and 7am came and went, no one came to work. 8am came and went, when I tried to make calls the phone was out of service, as was any pay phone anywhere in the area, and my cell. Basically no one shows up and promptly at 11 am a bus full (like 100 people) of seniors happened into the parking lot and demand to eat. I am left to cook, serve, bartend (why they were drinking I will never know), bus, hostess, blah blah blah. Somewhere in the middle of the stress I woke up, not sure if it was before or after the nervous breakdown.


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

About half of my food combination ideas come from dreams. My best recent idea from a dream was wasabi and Granny smith apple with Grilled Mahi-Mahi. (Brunrois apple, brunrois red bell, cilanto, brunrois red onion, wasabi, rice wine vinegar, sea salt, sesame oil, and white pepper comprise the sauce). The starch was sticky Jasmine rice (rice wine vinegar, sugar), and vegetable was grilled asparagus (canola, salt). Fish was brushed with canola, seasoned. 24 portions sold out. (1 used for line-up). In retrospect grilling with a sesame oil blend would've made more sense than canola.

The first recipe I dreamed was 12 years ago. It was a chipotle caesar salad with tri-color diamond tortialla chips as garnish. That one still hasn't made it to menu, but there's always next week, and I can always use a really old new idea.


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

Our rabbits and chickens etc. all come in complete with heads, tails, even a lamb came in with it's manhood intact! 
I often dream of killer rabbits coming to get their revenge on me!!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

What's funny about that, is the thing about the lamb, actually happens sometimes. happened to me in my meat cutting class. It didn't have it's head or tail, but it's other parts were still attached.


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

yep, but what is really weird is these animals come in skinned and cleaned, how do they miss it, or is it their idea of a practical joke.
I found it amusing but one of our waitresses did not and screamed which left me to explain to the guests why there was an outburst in the kitchen. After all I did not want them thinking it was something more serious, i.e a mouse!!
how embarrassing!!!


----------

